# Purchase Peptides?



## Eford3 (Nov 7, 2011)

Anyone used the liquid Arimidex?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Nov 7, 2011)

GTG!


----------



## TwisT (Nov 7, 2011)

good to go, check em out- Purchase Peptides


----------



## twotuff (Nov 7, 2011)

I feel it it underdosed. My rats have been using the anastrozele but the recommeded dose didnt do shit so I doubled it up and it kinda helped.  I didnt bitch about it because I just grabbed some from a different company, and chucked it up for a loss. In this game sometimes you win and sometimes you lose.


----------



## twotuff (Nov 7, 2011)

TwisT said:


> good to go, check em out- Purchase Peptides


 
Twist that is a biased opinion


----------



## purchaseprotein (Apr 10, 2012)

people need to understand there's a certain amount of (we'll say) mgs per gallon. On occasion if the product sits or isnt consistently stirred the chemicals separate from the solvent.  
And on occasion a bottle maybe filled that isnt as highly dosed as the others or vise versa maybe strongly dosed either way our manufacturers don't set out to under dose these chems.
Like I said on occasion a select few bottles may not be up to par. If this is every the case we'll be happy to replace or refund any individuals money if they contact us.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 10, 2012)

I believe they are going out of business, or have already.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 10, 2012)

twotuff said:


> I feel it it underdosed. My rats have been using the anastrozele but the recommeded dose didnt do shit so I doubled it up and it kinda helped.  I didnt bitch about it because I just grabbed some from a different company, and chucked it up for a loss. In this game sometimes you win and sometimes you lose.



I had a big issue with purchase peptides.
They are in my opinion under dosed. I had to get refunded one of my orders and he refused to refund the 2nd.
He also made a huge episode out of it, with plenty of name calling, and this is the reason why he has NEGATIVE reputation now.


----------



## gamma (Apr 11, 2012)

Prince said:


> I believe they are going out of business, or have already.




Sounds like the boss has spoken .............................  to risky


----------



## purchaseprotein (Apr 11, 2012)

[What's your order number or last name?


QUOTE=twotuff;2541137]I feel it it underdosed. My rats have been using the anastrozele but the recommeded dose didnt do shit so I doubled it up and it kinda helped.  I didnt bitch about it because I just grabbed some from a different company, and chucked it up for a loss. In this game sometimes you win and sometimes you lose.[/QUOTE]


----------



## purchaseprotein (Apr 11, 2012)

Going out of business after coming off our best sales month ever?
Hmmmmm.  Where did you get this information from?
If you don't want us here just let us know.



Prince said:


> I believe they are going out of business, or have already.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Apr 11, 2012)

You had a big issue because you couldnt answer a simple question ,whats the last name or order number. You ducked the question then provided and address.
Many people have step forward to praise our Letro and Exemestane since your issue.





ckcrown84 said:


> I had a big issue with purchase peptides.
> They are in my opinion under dosed. I had to get refunded one of my orders and he refused to refund the 2nd.
> He also made a huge episode out of it, with plenty of name calling, and this is the reason why he has NEGATIVE reputation now.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Apr 11, 2012)

After taking with someone he believes you maybe referring to precision peptides and not purchasepeptides which I can understand that mistake.




Prince said:


> I believe they are going out of business, or have already.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Apr 11, 2012)

First and foremost I completely understand that we can not keep everyone   happy, so with that being said I want produce some statistics. Below   are the total number of vials of
each research chem we've sold. You can figure another 33% have been   given away on top of these numbers. Other then T3 individuals have   claimed that the products are under dosed.
With that being said in defense of our manufacturers I can assure you   that they never intentionally set out to under dose any specific vial.   Due to circumstances that Ive explained in other
posts on occasion you may either receive a bottle which is either over or under dosed. *Now   with that being said, if you feel you ever receive a vial you are   unsatisfied with feel free to contact us. After a few simple questions   are answered we will do our best to resolve the issue.* _Understand   if you say you've used a complete vial in your testing and have  nothing  to return thats something we'll have to talk about. _*We truly want everyone to have a positive buying experience when they source from purchasepeptides. *To   be honest with you chems are not our bread & butter but we have   more people who like our chems then those that complain about them. I   can assure you this *that when someone is unsatisfied* they come forth 10 fold over those *who are happy with their purchase*.   Im gonna guess you'll see more haters appear in this post then  positive  feedback. We support more then 15 boards 8 with greater then  25,000  members for the most part members are taken back by our customer  service  solely based off prior experiences with other vendors. We will  do with  in our means to keep our customers satisfied.  If you ever  have any  questions or concerns feel free to email us at _loud@purchasepeptides.com
_
Exemestane 303 vials sold one complaint
Tamoxifen    349 vials sold two complaints
Anastrozole 354 vials sold two complaints
Letrozole     256 vials sold two complaints
T3              336 vials sold two complaints (nothing to do with under dosing)
Clomiphene  232 vials sold no complaints


----------



## colochine (Apr 11, 2012)

How do you test your raw materials? Where do you get your raws from?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 11, 2012)

Prince said:


> I believe they are going out of business, or have already.



sorry, I meant *Precision *Peptides not Purchase Peptides.



> *Precision Peptides No Longer with RxMuscle*
> 
> Precision Peptides will no longer be with us here at Rx. After the untimely death of Jim Tamborelo, the then CEO at Precision, forces greater than could be controlled by the existing partners lead to what appears to be the end of Precision Peptides.
> 
> I as of several weeks ago was let go from Precision as was most of the staff in Florida. All previous customers who have outstanding issues are encouraged to contact Precision directly with your invoice number. Please contact Gavin Smith at gavins@precisionpeptides.com. I unfortunately am unable to help in any meaningful way with any transactions and/or complains. I do appreciate all of our customers who supported my time with Precision.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Apr 11, 2012)

We purchase our products by the gallon. We're in the process of talking with a Testing Laboratory,  to see how we can bring the best possible chems to market.




colochine said:


> How do you test your raw materials? Where do you get your raws from?


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 11, 2012)

Never had an issue running their adex, used it for a few months and was satisfied with it. I reccomended them to a buddy of mine who used their aromasin+clomid for pct with no issues


----------



## Grozny (Apr 12, 2012)

Eford3 said:


> Anyone used the liquid Arimidex?



If they have a correct api's,  liquid would be the same as tablets, g2g bro.


----------



## chemical (Aug 8, 2012)

I have used their arimidex and aromasin.  Purchase Peptides have the best products I have ever used and shipping is obscenely fast.  It's almost insulting to other companies how fast they are.  I always get mine in about two days.


----------



## Liquidex (Sep 11, 2012)

purchasepeptides said:


> We purchase our products by the gallon. We're in the process of talking with a Testing Laboratory,  to see how we can bring the best possible chems to market.



Can you post picture of the lab testing your batch with some kind of sign inside the picture that indeed it is being tested?


----------



## sityslicker (Sep 11, 2012)

Well I've used both their letro and peptides (peps- numerous times) and never once had an issue. In fact I left my original peptide source who I had been dealing with for years who had damn good peptides bc pp peps were imo just as good, but cheaper.


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Sep 15, 2012)

their letro and clen are definitely gtg. i don't have any confidence issues ordering my adex this week from PP.


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Sep 15, 2012)

and if anyone is looking into their letro, in a matter of 1 day it started working. now 1.5 weeks later my grape sized lump is down to about a skittle lol sensitivity is 100% gone too. also i don't know if it is just me but i expected to see some negative side effects using up to 2.5mg/day but i haven't so far. not complaining though.


----------



## crackrbaby (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't "FEEL" like its dosed correctly or incorrectly. I KNOW its dosed correctly. Here ya go. Proof !

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/l...e-purchase-peptides-aromasin-lab-results.html


----------



## DetMuscle (Sep 15, 2012)

I dont have a horse in this race either way, but PurchasePep treated me well for my first order with them. Seem well dosed for me.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Sep 15, 2012)

I dont care how "good" this guys stuff is , I think he's an ignorant , piss poor businessman and wouldn't buy jack shit from him. Just my opinion. I predict he will be like one of the many RC places that come and go. Step 1 - Gone from the boards (not just here) Step 2 - Out of business
JMO


----------



## drifterx (Sep 15, 2012)

I've been on their ipamorelin and cjc 1295 w/o DAC for over a month with excellent results.  Just took my 1st shot of their IGF-1 LR3 today and am currently enjoying the pump while typing this.  I haven't touched anything else from them, but I wouldn't hesitate to try it based on my experience with these 3 compounds.  I thought I made a mistake ordering initially when I saw that their prices were less than most of their competitors, which was always a bad indicator for GH, Test, and Anavar in my experience, but they broke that mold.  Their stuff is g2g in my book.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Sep 15, 2012)

^^^ 13 posts..12 of which are all over purchase peps..things that make you go hmmmm


----------



## purchaseprotein (Sep 15, 2012)

Hmmmmm about what??? Haters can hate all the want as well as make poor prediction. 

See our customers know the truth about us haters can hate all the want!

Come and go you been on the forum a month with 63 posts.


----------



## drifterx (Sep 15, 2012)

Jimmyinkedup said:


> ^^^ 13 posts..12 of which are all over purchase peps..things that make you go hmmmm



Even as a registered user I've been lurking these forums longer than you have.  Take another look at my posts and you'll see that I was asking if they were any good.  

One day I'll get up to a 63 post count like you and you'll see.


----------



## SMALLbaby (Sep 17, 2012)

man i dont know why do ppl bi*ch tp much? the man said he will do a refund and still bitchin like a baby over 30$. cut the gear dude, ur growing vajay-jay down there.
ive been using PP 4-5 months now gear spot on, aromasin was something special for me cuz ive never used it before and when i used PP i uped the dose and was dry as hell. so i guess it works just fine, you maybe got bottle that had less active stuff inside it but i BET if you just wrote email to customer service you would get something with which you would be happy.


----------



## spunoutdj (Sep 18, 2012)

Never tried their liquid chems.. Do they go under your tongue or just swallow it?


----------



## DRACOMACHINE (Sep 20, 2012)

I have used their Exemastane, Letro, Tamoxifen, and Tadilafil  all seemed great to me.


----------



## DRACOMACHINE (Sep 20, 2012)

spunoutdj said:


> Never tried their liquid chems.. Do they go under your tongue or just swallow it?




swallow


----------



## ssprauer (Feb 15, 2013)

I am interested in purchasing IGF-LR3 from a peptide site and am wondering which is the best to go. I have looked at GW, Purchase, MP, CEM, etc. but i am really lost as to the way to go. And is cheappinz the best place for that stuff. Thanks. I have been doing a lot of research on IGF and am interested in the long term benefits. I would dose 3-4 x a week PWO IM in the muscle trained 30mcg most likely bilaterally. so 15 per side. What I am hoping to get is a the long term growth potential and increased nutrient shuttling to the muscles. I would be running this standalone for a while and then in the future maybe add GH or pmgf...but curious to see the results from standalone. I don't need AAS type gains to be happy. I prefer the long term results while still getting quick results such as fat loss, pumps, energy, etc. Thanks!


----------



## purchaseprotein (Feb 15, 2013)

Can't argue this!

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/research-chemicals/176505-purchasepeptides-lab-test-results.html


----------



## purchaseprotein (Feb 15, 2013)

Still in business, still gaining market share and growing monthly. Word of advice people don't wager with this guy! 




Jimmyinkedup said:


> I dont care how "good" this guys stuff is , I think he's an ignorant , piss poor businessman and wouldn't buy jack shit from him. Just my opinion. I predict he will be like one of the many RC places that come and go. Step 1 - Gone from the boards (not just here) Step 2 - Out of business
> JMO


----------



## ssprauer (Feb 16, 2013)

purchasepeptides said:


> Can't argue this!
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/research-chemicals/176505-purchasepeptides-lab-test-results.html



i couldn't find anything on your site as to how the lr3 comes? Also you sell no AA to reconstitute? No ba water either? I'm thinking gw could be the way to go unless u can tell me otherwise please


----------



## ssprauer (Feb 16, 2013)

purchasepeptides said:


> Still in business, still gaining market share and growing monthly. Word of advice people don't wager with this guy!



How does your igf come? And is gwp selling fake acetic acid and ba water? I'm wondering why you don't offer those on your site. Please inform me.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Feb 16, 2013)

Not sure why someone would carry fake solvents. We choose not to carry them not to mention bac water is available only by prescription where we are located.




ssprauer said:


> How does your igf come? And is gwp selling fake acetic acid and ba water? I'm wondering why you don't offer those on your site. Please inform me.


----------



## ssprauer (Feb 17, 2013)

purchasepeptides said:


> Not sure why someone would carry fake solvents. We choose not to carry them not to mention bac water is available only by prescription where we are located.



Can you reconstitute igf with nacl or does it have to be AA?


----------



## purchaseprotein (Feb 17, 2013)

Either Bac or AA are sufficient depending on the length of the test you plan on running in your test environment.
To clarify I dont believe GW is selling fake solvents. 



ssprauer said:


> Can you reconstitute igf with nacl or does it have to be AA?


----------



## purchaseprotein (Feb 17, 2013)

I am waiting on a response for how long it will last in sodium chloride. 



ssprauer said:


> Can you reconstitute igf with nacl or does it have to be AA?


----------



## ssprauer (Feb 17, 2013)

purchasepeptides said:


> I am waiting on a response for how long it will last in sodium chloride.



Can you pm me any AA sources that are legit? Where do others get theirs?


----------



## ssprauer (Feb 17, 2013)

purchasepeptides said:


> Either Bac or AA are sufficient depending on the length of the test you plan on running in your test environment.
> To clarify I dont believe GW is selling fake solvents.



I just saw this and im assuming it would be okay to order from gw to reconstitute then?


----------

